# Zeigt her, eure Kunstwerke!



## HighEnd111 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es so einen Thread schon gibt, ich hab jedoch keinen gefunden... falls das Subforum falsch sein sollte, möge es doch bitte ein Mod verschieben  Denke aber, da im Großen und Ganzen die meisten ihre "Werke" einscannen oder fotografieren, passt das recht gut.

Hier könnt ihr alles zeigen, was ihr mit euren eigenen Händen aufs Papier oder die Leinwand gebracht habt, wenns nicht gerade ein Schaltplan ist  Alles, was mit Malen und Zeichnen und irgendwie mit Kreativität zu tun hat: nur her damit! *Auch Skulpturen sind gern gesehen* 

Ich deklariere das hier jetzt mal zum Bilder-, Laber- und Diskussionsthread. *Bitte beachtet die Regeln zum Bilderupload:
*


> Bilder müssen im Forum hochgeladen werden (Anleitung), externe Bilder werden nur als Link angezeigt.
> Bilder über 900 Pixel Breite sind außerhalb von Bilder-Threads nur als Anhang oder Link/Thumbnail in Beiträge zu integrieren.


Ich fang mal an:

Meine ersten Versuche, Animecharakter zu zeichnen (alle drei sind abgepaust und dienten lediglich zu Übungszwecken, ich find sie aber relativ gut gelungen [beim mittleren Charakter war ich etwas ungeduldig mit der Farbe ^^]):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. Mai 2015)

Coole Idee!

Hat mich motiviert mal wieder mein Zeichenpad rauszuholen und.....maaaaan, hat sich da viel Staub angesammelt^^

nach ner Stunde das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haha, ich war noch nie der beste Zeichner, aber wer erraten hätte, dass das ein Gebirgspass sein soll, dem zolle ich Respekt xD
Ich glaub ich muss noch viel üben, aber Übung macht schließlich den Meister.


Thema abonniert, werde Fortschritte posten.


----------



## Placebo (19. Mai 2015)

A6 Tablett auf 23" Bildschirm. Finger taten danach verdammt weh und gerade Striche waren fast unmöglich  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. Mai 2015)

Was nutzt du zum Zeichnen? GIMP, Krita, Photoshop?

Sieht sehr gut aus! Allein die Falten im Stoff


----------



## Placebo (19. Mai 2015)

Photoshop CS4, habe ich mir aber vor allem wegen der Bildbearbeitung gekauft, weniger wegen dem Zeichnen. Ich schiele schon etwas zu Corel Painter


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. Mai 2015)

Meine Kreation für heute^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. Mai 2015)

Heute etwas mehr Zeit investiert, ~3h



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte vor allem mehr mit Licht und Schatten experimentieren.


----------



## Placebo (20. Mai 2015)

Darf ich dir da etwas bezüglich Licht/Schatten einzeichnen? 

Edit:
(Uraltes Bild) Alibi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. Mai 2015)

bearbeite alles was du willst^^


----------



## Placebo (20. Mai 2015)

Du hast eigentlich nur vergessen, dass Objekte (wie z.B. der Schild) auch einen Schatten auf andere Objekte werfen, also mehr als sich selbst schattieren. Feinabstufungen fehlen natürlich noch.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. Mai 2015)

Jep, sieht realistischer aus. Leider würden so aber auch viele Details verloren gehen, wären sie denn da xD


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. Mai 2015)

Heute mich etwas mit Steinen auseinander gesetzt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (4. Juni 2015)

-Bild Hochladen hat nicht funktioniert :O-


----------



## HighEnd111 (15. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mal wieder bissl den Bleistift geschwungen, das ist dabei raus gekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zugegeben: ziemlich krumm ^^
Auf Raster- oder Millimeterpapier wär es schön gleichmäßig und gerade  Das ist eine reine Freihandzeichnung, mal eben kurz nen neuen Concept Car ausgedacht (zumindest die Front davon )


----------



## Placebo (26. Juni 2015)

Zeichenbildschirm ist angekommen, WIP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (26. Juni 2015)

Das Bild ist schon etwas älter, ist entstanden kurz nachdem ich Skyrim durch hatte 
Der Kaffeefleck dadrauf ist natürlich etwas blöd 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. Juni 2015)

ebenfalls WIP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (28. Juni 2015)

@Bunny_Joe

Kommst du mit der Technik zum Ziel? Ich habe mich daran 8-10 Monate versucht, bin aber immer gescheitert und habe vor Frust fast meinen Zeichenstift zerbrochen  Inzwischen verwende ich eine Technik aus YouTube (Shädman), also: grobe Skizze, feinere Skizze, ausgearbeiteter Umriss (aka ganz feine Skizze), Grundieren, Licht/Schatten (Umriss entfernen, mehr Licht/Schatten).


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. Juni 2015)

Naja es ist ja nicht so, dass ich keine Skizze mache. Wie du schon erwähnt hast ist es unglaublich schwer überhaupt eine richtige Form zu finden, wenn man gleich so anfangen würde.
Ich mache mir einen neuen Skizzenlayer, mache dort eine grobe Skizze, dann einen neuen Farblayer unter dem Skizzenlayer und coloriere dort dann. Wenn alles passt lösche ich den Skizzenlayer, und zeichne dann auf dem Farblayer weiter. Wenn ich dann Schwierigkeiten habe irgendwo feinere Details einzuzeichnen, kommt ein neuer Skizzenlayer und so weiter und so fort. 
Wiederholt sich, bis alle Bereiche des Bildes fertig sind.
Und eigentlich verdient der Farblayer auch gar nicht seinen Namen, denn ich mache dort alles erstmal in SW und benutze danach den Color-Mode.

Mein Ziel ist es irgendwann ohne die Skizze auszukommen. Also frei aus dem Kopf mit den Farben alles zu modelieren, du weißt was ich meine. xD


----------



## Placebo (29. Juni 2015)

Ein Uhr, Sonntag-auf-Montag-Nacht: Endlich fertig  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. Juni 2015)

WIP Nr.2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kennymz (29. Juni 2015)

Zählt auch glaskunst?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. Juni 2015)

Klar, alles zählt, solange du dich mit deinen Händen auch nur irgendwie künstlerisch ausgedrückt hast^^


----------



## Kennymz (29. Juni 2015)

Alles klar


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. Juni 2015)

Alles, was mit selbstgemachter Kunst zu tun hat, darf hier rein  Wenn einer hier Kunstgärtner ist, kann er auch seine Blumenkunstwerke hier rein stellen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. Juni 2015)

Hab heute wieder etwas weiter gemacht.
WIP Nr.3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss mir nur noch etwas interessantes für den Kopf/Helm einfallen.......und den Hintergrund xD


----------



## Bunny_Joe (6. Juli 2015)

Ok hab mich heute wieder dran gesetzt und es beendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. Juli 2015)

Habe gerade Paintstorm ausprobiert und muss sagen, dass es wirklich was taugt, auch wenn das UI sehr unkonventionell ist.


Nach ca. einer halben Stunde ist das herausgekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (15. Juli 2015)

Sehr schön! 

Ich war auch mal wieder bissl in Gimp unterwegs. Rausgekommen ist dabei das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (26. Juli 2015)

WIP, abgesehen von Schatten und Farben fehlt auch noch die Vorzeichnung vom Hintergrund plus ein paar kleine Details an der Figur. Ob ich damit noch in diesem Jahrhundert fertig werde, weiß ich nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. August 2015)

Ein Avapic für nen PCGHler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eRaTitan (10. August 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Habe gerade Paintstorm ausprobiert und muss sagen, dass es wirklich was taugt, auch wenn das UI sehr unkonventionell ist.
> 
> 
> Nach ca. einer halben Stunde ist das herausgekommen.
> ...



Sehr geil.  
Mal ne frage wo bekommt ihr die Farben, Stifte her was brauch ich an Materialien damit ich so Zeichnen kann?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. August 2015)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Mal ne frage wo bekommt ihr die Farben, Stifte her was brauch ich an Materialien damit ich so Zeichnen kann?



Hehe freut mich, dass es dir gefällt, aber dir ist schon klar, dass ich es digital gezeichnet habe?
Da brauchste nur ein Zeichentablet + Zeichenprogramm dafür.

Oder fragst du, wie man sowas analog hinbekommt? Mit ganz normalen Buntstiften sollte man das hinbekommen, auch wenn die Farben wohl nicht ganz so doll leuchten.


----------



## Placebo (11. August 2015)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Sehr geil.
> Mal ne frage wo bekommt ihr die Farben, Stifte her was brauch ich an Materialien damit ich so Zeichnen kann?


PC: Grafiktablett/-bildschirm
Papier: Gute Buntstifte (ich nehme die ganz normalen Faber-Castell, scharf angespitzt), kombiniert mit Wasserfarben oder Copic-Markern als Grundierung. Habe auch schon alle drei kombiniert.


----------



## PhilippW (11. August 2015)

Könnt ihr Tipps geben was man als Anfänger bei Grafiktabletts beachten muss oder empfehlungen geben?
Überlege schon seit langem, mir mal eins zu kaufen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. August 2015)

Ich kann nur die tablets von Wacom empfehlen.
Ich benutze das Intuos Pen & Touch S.
Hat nur 99€ gekostet.
Man muss sich aber daran erst gewöhnen. Die Mauszeigerposition ist fix.

Und Zeichenprogramme wie Krita und Gimp gibts sogar kostenlos.


----------



## Placebo (11. August 2015)

PhilippW schrieb:


> Könnt ihr Tipps geben was man als Anfänger bei Grafiktabletts beachten muss oder empfehlungen geben?
> Überlege schon seit langem, mir mal eins zu kaufen.


Teste gerade einen Grafikbildschirm von Huion, weil die Wacom-Cintiq-Preise eine absolute Katastrophe sind. Ich habe schon Wacom genutzt, kann allerdings nichts zur Tablet-, sondern nur zur Grafikbildschirm-Alternative von Huion etwas beitragen. Du kannst es aber als Ausblick auf die günstigeren Modelle des Herstellers sehen. Vorzeitiges Fazit: 
Das, wofür es gemacht ist, kann es sehr gut. Abgesehen von der grässlichen Übersetzung kann ich es uneingeschränkt zum Zeichnen empfehlen.  Man kann den Zeiger am Bildschirm kalibrieren und die Drucksensitivtät funktioniert so, wie sie sollte. Die Stifte benötigen Strom, sind aber genauso leicht wie die vom Platzhirsch. Ein digitaler Radiergummi auf der Rückseite fehlt, dafür scheinen die Minen etwas länger zu halten. 
Der schlimme Teil ist die Software. Bluescreens, wenn der PC in den Standby-Modus geht und Photoshop hat ein Speicherleck, solange "PenDisplay" aktiv ist. Für das erste Problem habe ich leider noch keine wirkliche Lösung gefunden. Photoshop ist keine Einschränkung, da drei Klicks reichen, um das Problem zu beheben und Krita sowieso besser zum Zeichnen geeignet ist. Bei GIMP/Krita gab es allgemein keine Probleme.
Ob dir diese zwei Mankos und ein besserer (aber trotzdem nicht professioneller) Bildschirm 1800€ statt 450/600€ für ein ähnlich großes Wacom Cintiq wert sind, musst du selbst entscheiden. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass man alleine für den Aufpreis des Cintiqs einen professionellen Bildschirm teilweise mit Kalibrationsgerät bekommt, was die Farbtreue noch einmal steigern sollte.


----------



## PhilippW (11. August 2015)

Danke, aber ich werde mir am Anfang erstmal nur ein Grafiktablett angucken, nur um es mal auszuprobieren würde ich keine 450 euro ausgeben


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. August 2015)

PhilippW schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich werde mir am Anfang erstmal nur ein Grafiktablett angucken, nur um es mal auszuprobieren würde ich keine 450 euro ausgeben



Bei manchen Mediamartks und Saturns hier in Berlin kann man dort direkt die Dinger ausprobieren. Sind angeschlossen und bereit zum Befummelt werden 

Vielleicht auch bei dir in der Nähe?


----------



## PhilippW (11. August 2015)

Habe einen media-markt, da guck ich mal.
Guter Tipp


----------



## Placebo (11. August 2015)

Mach bloß nicht den Fehler und kauf dir ein zu kleines Tablett


----------



## Salanto (11. August 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Mach bloß nicht den Fehler und kauf dir ein zu kleines Tablett



Kannst du denn ein Tablet empfehlen ^^?  Bei uns im Blödmarkt,Saturn,Expert und whatever gibt es solche Geräte leider nicht zu kaufen/testen ^^


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. August 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Kannst du denn ein Tablet empfehlen ^^?  Bei uns im Blödmarkt,Saturn,Expert und whatever gibt es solche Geräte leider nicht zu kaufen/testen ^^



Wie gesagt ich kann die Wacom tablets empfehlen, auch wenn ihre HighEnd Geräte wohl überteuert sind.
Intuos Pen & Touch Digitizer-Tablett | Wacom | Wacom

Habe die small Version und die ist schon recht klein, aber immer noch ganz gut zum Zeichnen.
Hier ne Flasche zum Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aktiver Bereich 147 x 92 mm

Bei der medium Version haste einen Aktiven Bereich von 216 x 137mm, aber das kostet dann auch schon 199€ und nicht mehr 99€.
Und wenn du auf die touch Funktionen verzichtest, kostet die small Version sogar nur 69€.


----------



## Placebo (12. August 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Kannst du denn ein Tablet empfehlen ^^?


Schwer. Es kommt auch immer darauf an, was deine Ansprüche sind. Ich will gerne eine Fläche größer A4. Da gibt es einfach nichts günstiges mehr. Mein Bild auf der ersten Seite wurde mit einem kleinen Wacom Bamboo gemacht. Man kann schon damit zeichnen, *ich persönlich *verkrampfe dabei aber so stark, dass ich das Ding nach dem Bild nie wieder angerührt habe (habe über ein Jahr versucht, mich daran zu gewöhnen).
Und im unteren Preisbereich bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich einen Fehlkauf oder schlechtere Software wegen 30-50€ Unterschied riskieren würde. Also bleibt am Ende trotzdem nur Wacom


----------



## PhilippW (13. August 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich kann die Wacom tablets empfehlen, auch wenn ihre HighEnd Geräte wohl überteuert sind.
> Intuos Pen & Touch Digitizer-Tablett | Wacom | Wacom
> 
> Habe die small Version und die ist schon recht klein, aber immer noch ganz gut zum Zeichnen.
> ...


Ich habe mir auch schon die Medium Version angeguckt, bei Amazon immerhin nur 111€


----------



## DrTraxx (13. August 2015)

So dann lade ich auch mal was von mir hoch. Hatte ich mal vor einem Jahr für mein Longboard gebastelt. Was soll ich sagen, ist immer noch drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eRaTitan (15. August 2015)

_Auf 2__½ Gramm Pilzen kann man am besten Zeichnen. _


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. August 2015)

Eine schnelle, kleine Zeichnung irgend eines Autos, welches mein Gehirn wohl aus nem Porsche 911er, nem Ferrari 456 und einem Nissan 370z zusammengesetzt hat^^
Vielleicht auch etwas von nem Audi 100 Coupe S.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrTraxx (30. August 2015)

Für nen Kumpel als Einzugsgeschenk gemacht und hängt nun in A0 bei ihm auf dem Flur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. August 2015)

Was nutzt du zum Erstellen der Bilder? Sieht nach Vektorgrafiken aus.


----------



## DrTraxx (31. August 2015)

Ich versuche eigentlich immer in Illustrator oder corel zu arbeiten, wobei mir Illustrator besser liegt, da es besser mit zeichentablets klar kommt. Photoshop ist halt für Fotos und damit große Druckdateien erstellen... naja den Rechner hätte ich gerne noch


----------



## Placebo (31. August 2015)

Finde PS eigentlich sehr schonend. Wenn ich da an Blender denke, das beim 3D-Tracking versucht hat, Windows aus dem RAM zu werfen  PS selbst hat aber nie Probleme verursacht, so lange der PC einigermaßen aktuell war und nicht irgendwas hungriges im Hintergrund geschlafen hat.
Die Bilder gefallen mir


----------



## DrTraxx (23. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Longboard. Da mein Fahrrad gerade diese Woche gestohlen wurde, muss ich es jetzt wohl öfter benutzen.


----------



## Placebo (8. November 2015)

Work in Progress. Wollte eigentlich schon längst fertig sein und hätte nie erwartet, dass es so ein Mammutprojekt wird. Die 60MP Auflösung helfen da auch nicht weiter. Aber den kritischen Teil sollte ich immerhin hinter mir haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. November 2015)

Wie lange haste daran bisher gesessen? Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Placebo (8. November 2015)

Danke! Für das Bild ans sich gar nicht so lange, grob geschätzt 15 Stunden. Das Problem waren eher die Fehlversuche vorher. Hatte sogar schon versucht, Teile in 3D zu modellieren. Schlechte Idee


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich versuch mich grade an einer anderen Darstellung des Charakters von Bild 1 aus dem Startpost, bin fast fertig. Bild folgt vermutlich morgen


----------



## Placebo (20. Dezember 2015)

Kleine Probe: zum ersten mal Paint Tool Sai genutzt. Gefällt mir für die kurze Nutzungszeit etwas besser als Krita oder PS, sofern man mal irgendwann alle Bugs hinter sich gelassen hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verschiedenste dinge, wie Marker, Brush, Radiergummi ausprobiert (deshalb auch die scharfen Übergänge)

Edit: 
Auge. Ich gehe gerade alle Gesichtsteile durch, um meine Schwächen zu finden. Einen Fehler sehe ich schon  Schreibt was, sonst muss ich noch irgendwann Doppelposts machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. Dezember 2015)

Sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus, die Iris ist dir sehr gut gelungen  Der Rest erscheint in Relation zwar etwas groß, aber ansonsten gefällts mir recht gut.

So, später als erwartet das angekündigte Bild - mal nur in Graustufe  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#Edit: und schon nen Fehler entdeckt, die Haare hinterm Kinn sind noch nicht ausgefüllt 

#Edit2: Fehler korrigiert und diesmal etwas härterer Kontrast bei der Nachbearbeitung. Da ich bereits mit echtem Namen signiert hab, die Signatur raus retuschiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (2. Januar 2016)

Ich habe noch mal den Strand aus Post #6 gezeichnet....nur etwas anders^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den Fortschitt sehe ich auch ganz gut im Direktvergleich xD


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. Januar 2016)

Sieht gut aus - dunklere, düstere Stimmung und auch etwas unruhigeres Meer, dazu schroffe Felsen. Passt gut zusammen 

Bald geh ich auch unter die Digitalzeichner, hab für recht wenig Geld ein Wacom Bamboo Fun (3. Generation, Größe M) hier im Marktplatz erworben und das dürfte demnächst bei mir eintreffen. Bin mal gespannt, wie der Unterschied zum normalen Papier ist.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (2. Januar 2016)

Danke


Der größte Unterschied wird wohl sein, dass du deine Hand beim Zeichnen nicht siehst, da du auf den Bildschirm starrst und die Cursorposition fix ist. Als würde man wieder von vorn zeichnen lernen 

Hat natürlich auch riesige Vorteile: Bearbeiten ohne Rückstände und so oft du willst, Ebenen, Filter, etc.


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. Januar 2016)

Soweit ich weiß läuft beim Bamboo der Cursor mit, hab mir neulich im Vorfeld ein paar Videos angeschaut. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich täusche.

Bin mal auf die Gimp-Kompatibilität gespannt, da der Hersteller scheinbar schreibt, das Tablet würde Gimp nicht unterstützen, die Nutzer aber das Gegenteil behaupten


----------



## Bunny_Joe (2. Januar 2016)

Ich würde dir eher Krita zum Zeichnen empfehlen. Das ist darauf ausgelegt.

Mit GIMP lässt sich viel bearbeiten, aber die Brush-Engine finde ich schrecklich zum Zeichnen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. Januar 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, Krita sieht ja sehr interessant aus. Da ich mich ein wenig auf Anime-/Manga-Charakter spezialisieren will hat mich der Header grade direkt angesprochen 

(Keine Bange, will auch mal Autos und Artworks von Spielen versuchen, werden nicht nur Manga-Charakter sein ) Direkt mal runter geladen, auch wenn ich hier am Laptop weniger zeichnen werde. Das mach ich - schon aufgrund der schlechten Grafikquali vom Lappy - weiterhin am Evo 

Mich haben die Artworks in Prince of Persia - Warrior within und The two thrones sehr begeistert, will ich auch mal versuchen


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. Januar 2016)

Ich hab gestern und heut mal angefangen, das Tablett und Krita ein wenig zu testen. War verdammt schwer, wieder aufzuhören - macht süchtig  Hier mal das bisherige Ergebnis (Work in Progress):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn mir jemand Tipps geben kann, wie ich Dinge, die euch auffallen, verbessern könnte: Sehr gerne, ich kann grade am Anfang Hilfe gut gebrauchen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (21. Januar 2016)

Sieht ganz gut aus!

Aber ich sehe, dass du noch ohne Ebenen arbeitest?


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. Januar 2016)

Nene, das sind schon 3 Ebenen. Hintergrund, eine Ebene zum Abdunkeln (zu helle Anfangstöne genommen und zu faul, neu anzufangen ) und die Felsen + Insel auf Ebene 3


----------



## Bunny_Joe (21. Januar 2016)

Na wenn die Felsen eine eigene Ebene haben, könntest du ja einige highlights einzeichnen, damit es plastischer wirkt.
Einfach mit dem lighten Werkzeug ein paar Konturen einzeichnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. Januar 2016)

Danke, hab ich direkt mal ausprobiert, sieht gut aus 

Soll übrigens ein erstes Artwork zu "Prince of Persia - Warrior within" werden. Drum werd ich später auch noch den vornehmen Herren hier mit rein zeichnen: http://www.dan-dare.org/FreeFun/Images/PrinceOfPersiaWallpaper21024.jpg

Wird etwas aufwändig, aber dürfte auch gehen. Wie gesagt, über Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Bunny_Joe (21. Januar 2016)

Und wenn du mal etwas Inspiration brauchst: https://www.artstation.com/artwork?sorting=picks

Ich schaue da immer wieder gern rein, richtig gute artworks.


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. Januar 2016)

Hab mich grad ein bisschen durchgescrollt... geile Sachen dabei, manche gezeichnete Menschen sehen wie fotografiert aus. Oder das Lamborghini-Bild, wo ein weißer Aventador in den Bergen rumheizt -


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Februar 2016)

Wie siehts mit Handwerk aus?
Hab ein Kunstwerk zu Weihnachten bekommen . Zählt das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. Februar 2016)

Wird leider nicht angezeigt.
edit: Ahh cool! Ein Bohnenfan^^


----------



## CL90 (3. März 2016)

Zählt an die Wand gemalt auch? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. März 2016)

Mit Beamer?


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Zählt an die Wand gemalt auch?



Klar, solang man selbst Hand angelegt hat zählt hier jegliche Form von Kunst 

Wie du das so sauber hin bekommen hast, würd mich aber auch interessieren


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. März 2016)

Wie gesagt. Wahrscheinlich mit nem Beamer projiziert und nachgezeichnet. Oder einfach großes Talent[emoji14]


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. März 2016)

Jetzt wollte ich hier doch auch mal was posten, aber irgendwie bekomm ich meine Bilder nicht gut fotografiert. Die Linien sind viel zu hell. Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich das digitalisiert bekomme?


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. März 2016)

Hast du nen Scanner? Ansonsten versuch mal mit Picasa (kostenlos) die "Auf gut Glück!"-Funktion - im Normalfall setzt das die Helligkeit und den Kontrast auf ein gutes Maß - sollte gut klappen, so mach ich zu helle Zeichnungen auch immer dunkler.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. März 2016)

Habe ich, allerdings nur A4 und meine Blätter sind etwas größer als A3...Danke für den Tipp mit Picasa, den werde ich mal probieren, wenn ich wieder am Rechner sitze


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. März 2016)

Habe mal ein Gamescom Maskottchen gezeichnet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. März 2016)

Der Fred inspiriert mich schon mal wieder C4D und PS auszupacken ^^

Wenn es mir später besser geht und mein GUI fertig ist mach ich mal was


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. März 2016)

Dein GUI fertig? xD


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. März 2016)

Ich mache grade ein GUI in C++ mit DirectX. Gefühlt eine Lebensaufgabe. Bin aber bald fertig ^^


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

Hab mich auch mal wieder künstlerisch betätigt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (14. April 2016)

Wunderschön. Paint?


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

Danke 
Ja ist mit Paint gemacht.
Zu recht viel mehr reichen meine künstlerischen Fähigkeiten aber leider nicht aus


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (14. April 2016)

Meine künstlerischen Fähigkeiten am Rechner sehen genauso aus


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. April 2016)

Da braucht man eigentlich nur das richtige Zeichenprogramm und optional ein Grafiktablett dazu, dann sind die Fähigkeiten schon besser (hab ich selbst gemerkt, aber irgendwie komm ich grad nicht voran ^^)


----------



## Peter25WI (3. Mai 2016)

Na dann mach ich auch mal mit... Mal gespannt, ob das mit dem Bild so funktioniert... Sieht gut aus...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. Mai 2016)

Hab mich mal ne Stunde hingesetzt und hier das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Schlangenhöhle ist nicht unbedingt eine Höhle voller Schlangen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. Mai 2016)

30min rumblödeln^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. Juni 2016)

Sollte erst ein Mecha werden, dann ists richtung Doom-guy abgedriftet^^
1h



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. September 2016)

Hab mal angefangen die sessions über twitch zu streamen, da ich mich dann irgendwie verpflichtet fühle, meine Bilder auch zu beenden(auch wenn meistens niemand zusieht xD)

Pillars Of Creation



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4 Stunden in Krita


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

Na dann schau ich da in Zukunft mal rein, wenn du schon soviel Disziplin zeigst.


----------



## OField (24. September 2016)

Einmal das Original auf Papier und dann der Versuch es in GIMP zu colorieren. Nicht so einfach mit einer Rot-Grün-Schwäche.


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. Oktober 2016)

Sieht doch gut aus 

Work in progress: Kirito aus SAO (nach DeviantArt-Vorlage)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs grad auf die Schnelle leider nicht besser fotografieren können.


----------



## Rwk (9. Oktober 2016)

Muß euch gerade mal ein Kunstwerk von meiner Freundin posten, die malt zur Zeit sehr viel.
"Welcome to the dark side of your mind"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (13. Oktober 2016)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit

 block_wall_4c_speer.jpg (660,7 KB)


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2016)

Mal ne Frage:
Was benutzt ihr für Grafiktablets? Hab im Moment keine Lust zum fotografieren und brauche eine neue Beschäftigung für den Winter 
Hab mir das hier raus gesucht: Wacom Intuos Art Pen & Touch Medium - Grafiktablett - digitec


----------



## meik19081999 (25. Oktober 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Was benutzt ihr für Grafiktablets? Hab im Moment keine Lust zum fotografieren und brauche eine neue Beschäftigung für den Winter
> Hab mir das hier raus gesucht: Wacom Intuos Art Pen & Touch Medium - Grafiktablett - digitec


Mit den Wacom Intuos kann man nicht viel falsch machen.

Du musst wissen, ob du die Touch-Funktion brauchst.

Einigen Tests nach ist das vorherige Modell besser. Mir persönlich kommt der Vorhänger etwas wertiger vor. (Intuos CTL-480)

Auch nicht vergessen, dass du dazu noch eine Zeichensoftware brauchst.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Oktober 2016)

Hab das pen&touch small und nutze das mit Krita. Bin eig. recht zufrieden würde aber wenn ich wieder die Wahl hätte zur medium Variante greifen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab das Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch der 3. Generation, Größe Medium. Bei einem 24"-Monitor eigentlich ideal meiner Meinung nach. Kleiner würde ich nicht gehen, aber ich hab auch enorm große Hände.

Als Zeichensoftware benutze ich ebenfalls Krita.


----------



## taks (29. Oktober 2016)

So, mein erstes Bild mit meinem Wacom Intuos und Krita.
Es besteht eindeutig noch Übungsbedarf ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (13. März 2017)

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder aus der Senke.
Bin im Moment ein Screenshot von Ocarina of Time am aufpolieren, damit ich es dann als Bild an die Wand hängen kann 
Gibt ne verdammte arbeit, aber ich freu mich schon auf das Ergebnis.
Die Schuhe und ein Teil vom Kopf sind so gut wie fertig.
Die Finale Auflösung ist Später 3000x2000





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier noch das Original




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. März 2017)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Zelda sind^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OField (22. März 2017)

Screenshots aus dem Spiel gelten nicht


----------



## taks (22. März 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Screenshots aus dem Spiel gelten nicht



Glaub mir, es ist nicht so einfach.
hab jetzt etwa 10 Stunden rein gesteckt und bin noch lange nicht fertig -.-


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. März 2017)

Jop ich saß selbst an meinem "Cell Shading Bild" mindestens 6 Stunden...


----------



## OField (29. März 2017)

Das war ein Kompliment und galt eumelbeumel, aber du darfst dich auch gerne angesprochen fühlen Taks.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. März 2017)

Oh, vielen Dank


----------



## HighEnd111 (18. April 2017)

Bin zur Zeit dreidimensional unterwegs. Dabei hab ich das Hobby CAD-Zeichnen mit dem Hobby Orgel kombiniert, heraus kam bisher das (Work in Progress):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (21. April 2017)

Nebula



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. April 2017)

Wow, mit was/wie hast du das gemacht?

Ist das ein Foto? Sieht cool aus, kanns aber nicht zuordnen


----------



## Rwk (23. April 2017)

Danke ! Ja ist ein Foto...von einem Edelstein.


----------



## OField (24. April 2017)

Da war ich ja mir meiner Vermutung, dass es eine Marmorplatte ist, verdammt nah an der Lösung ^.^


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Mai 2017)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit dreidimensional unterwegs. Dabei hab ich das Hobby CAD-Zeichnen mit dem Hobby Orgel kombiniert, heraus kam bisher das (Work in Progress):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geht weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2017)

Die Orgel gefällt mir  Darf man fragen ob und was da noch kommt als Hintergrund?


----------



## Duvar (8. Mai 2017)

Hier mal mein Kunstwerk  : http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170508/tnzeubdc.jpg
Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu anstößig, nur heute wurde das Geschlecht von unserem Baby geklärt 
Kann mir kein besseres Kunstwerk vorstellen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. Mai 2017)

Ich sehe nur weiße Flecken


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. Mai 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Orgel gefällt mir  Darf man fragen ob und was da noch kommt als Hintergrund?



Danke 

Außer dem Raum außenrum ist eigentlich nichts geplant - ein wenig Vegetation außerhalb, um die Fenster deutlicher zu machen und evtl. auch ein paar kleine  Details im Raum.
By the way: ist keine Kirche, sondern eine Art große Eingangshalle eines großen Hauses. Bzw. solls eben darstellen


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. Mai 2017)

Neues Rendering:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was noch kommt:

- Außenfenster werden heller (keine Grautönung)
- Einige Pfeifen im Hintergrund sind immernoch schwarz -> Normalen werden angepasst
- leichte Abänderung der Texturen am Spieltisch
- Paar kleine Details im Raum (Sitzecke, Pflanzen etc.)
- Baum im Außenbereich am Fenster


----------



## taks (7. Juni 2017)

Bin im Moment zwischendurch ein bisschen an meinem Lieblingspilz am zeichnen ^^
Muss jetzt erstmal ein bisschen an der Schattierung arbeiten.
Macht ihr für die Schattierung extra Layer?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (8. Juni 2017)

Also meine lieblings Pilze enthalten Psilocybin 

Ne im ernst, sieht Top aus!


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. August 2017)

Habe mich letztens hingesetzt und mein Lieblingspokémon gezeichnet. Jetzt ziert es meinen Hintergrund auf Bildschirm und Handy 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Krita, Wacom Bamboo Fun A5)
Etwas älter und noch in Vektorgrafik: mein Zweit-Lieblingspokémon ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Inkscape, Maus und Tastatur )
gRU?; cAPS

EDIT:


taks schrieb:


> Bin im Moment zwischendurch ein bisschen an meinem Lieblingspilz am zeichnen ^^
> Muss jetzt erstmal ein bisschen an der Schattierung arbeiten.
> Macht ihr für die Schattierung extra Layer?
> [...]


Ein layer Umrandung, ein Layer Flat Color, viele Layer mit Schatten und Schattierungen (im oberen Beispiel: ein Layer für Schatten, ein Layer für Lichtfall, ein Layer für Specular, ein Layer für indirekte Beleuchtung, ... - bin da sehr vorsichtig )


Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Kunstwerk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## MrXinn (13. August 2017)

Mal als Einstieg von meiner Seite: Ich hatte an einer Wand über einer Treppe noch zu viel Freiraum und habe daher nun dies hier als Mischung aus Spray und Aquarell hingehängt. (Maße: 3*900*300mm und 3*300*300mm)


----------



## Placebo (8. Oktober 2017)

Um den Thread mal wieder nach oben zu pushen 

Ich konnte mich bis zum Schluss nicht entscheiden, ob ich mehr in die Roboter- oder eher die Nanosuit-Richtung gehen wollte. Jetzt passt der Arm nicht zum Rest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (1. November 2017)

Doppelpost... es muss doch im PCGHX mehr als gefühlt 5 Künstler geben 

Ich könnte noch X Dinge ausbessern aber irgendwann muss es auch mal ans nächste Projekt gehen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. November 2017)

Ich hab nur schlechte Fotos von Skizzen, die irgendwann mal Zeichnungen werden sollen


----------



## Placebo (2. November 2017)

Na und?  Ich hab hier schon Langeweile-Schulskizzen hochgeladen (allerdings war das noch im 2D/3D Bilderthread, der ja eher weniger in Richtung zeichnen geht)


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (2. November 2017)

Ist einfach noch lange nicht vorzeigbar. Ihr haut ja hier Dinger raus, da denk ich mir nur, wie sowas geht


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. November 2017)

Eins meiner ersten


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. November 2017)

Interessant, dass die Dame ein Herrenrad fährt


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. November 2017)

Na noch schiebt sie es ja nur, außerdem ist die Kombination doch interessant


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. November 2017)

Weil die Aussicht besser ist?


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. November 2017)




----------



## Placebo (8. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ist einfach noch lange nicht vorzeigbar. Ihr haut ja hier Dinger raus, da denk ich mir nur, wie sowas geht


Ich poste mal was, was ich eigentlich sonst nie zeige:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nasen-Übungen. Ich habe einfach mal alle Ebenen von einer Stunde Zeichnen übereinander gelegt. Bin mit keiner einzigen zu 100% zufrieden. Ich muss in 5h wieder aufstehen und kann jetzt mit einer guten Portion Selbsthass schlafen gehen


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. November 2017)

Habe hier mal paar seiten durchgeblaettert und finde es unglaublich wie viele wirklich talentierte user es hier gibt.

Einfach toll, und bitte weitermachen 

PS:
Ich kann in etwa so gut zeichnen wie ein Schneemann überlebenden in der wüste.


----------



## Placebo (19. Januar 2018)

Mal nicht digital, sondern mit Papier und Stift (1.0 + 0.2mm Fineliner, Aquarellpapier und Copic Markers)
Die Kamera hat den Kontrast etwas verschoben aber ich bin zu faul, das ganze jetzt nochmal mit richtigen Einstellungen oder RAW zu machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmlaeuten (30. Januar 2018)

ein Kunst bzw. Zeichen -Thread, hier im Forum, ach wie nett, da muss man doch gleich mal was hinzufügen 
das ganze ist mit Aquarellstiften gezeichnet.... 
mal n bisschen was anderes aber ich denke das ist genau das schöne an der Kunst...
so viele Möglichkeiten, so viel schönes... und nichts falsches


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (30. Januar 2018)

Aquarell, mal was anderes. Sieht jedenfalls gut aus!

Und wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, hier mal was von mir.

Erkennt jemand die Vorlage? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abaccus (3. Februar 2018)

Hallo ! Kann mich nicht zurückhalten und präsentiere hier mal ein paar meiner Sachen.
Ob Bleistift, Wasserfarben oder Acryl .. ich mach alles


----------



## Placebo (12. Februar 2018)

Der Thread muss oben bleiben  Tychus aus StarCraft/Heroes of the Storm

Nicht die beste Qualität, weil ich zu faul war, es noch einmal vernünftig zu fotografieren. Dann sieht man wenigstens die Fehler weniger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Erkennt jemand die Vorlage?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zelda? Ich habe nie eine Konsole besessen aber irgendwie kommts bekannt vor.. Btw absolut genial ist Wasserfarben als Grundierung und (schön scharf gespitzte!) Buntstifte für Details. Probiers mal aus


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (12. Februar 2018)

Und ich habe nie Zelda gespielt  Also leider nein. Und auch wenn ich gern mal zocke, es hat nichts damit zu tun 

Hmm, das hab ich auch noch nicht probiert. Mal die Tage versuchen, danke


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (2. März 2018)

Hi, hab hier noch ein paar teile


----------



## Rwk (15. April 2018)

Molten

...weil es mich irgendwie an Molten Core aus WoW erinnert.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2018)

Sehr schöne Bilder!

Würde ich auch gerne können. Aber zum zeichnen habe ich kein Talent.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2018)

Wirklich schöne Bilder  

Auch ich habe kein Talent zum zeichnen, früher habe ich zwar gern gezeichnet aber bin nie gut geworden und habe es irgendwann liegen gelassen, sicherlich schon mindestens 10 Jahre her sei ich nicht mehr gezeichnet habe.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. April 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wirklich schöne Bilder
> 
> Auch ich habe kein Talent zum zeichnen, früher habe ich zwar gern gezeichnet aber bin nie gut geworden und habe es irgendwann liegen gelassen, sicherlich schon mindestens 10 Jahre her sei ich nicht mehr gezeichnet habe.





*"Der beste Zeitpunkt einen Baum zu pflanzen war vor 20 Jahren. Der zweitbeste Zeitpunkt ist jetzt!"*

- Irgendein Typ aus China




@Rwk: Haste Schimmel fotografiert oder was sehe ich da?


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2018)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> *"Der beste Zeitpunkt einen Baum zu pflanzen war vor 20 Jahren. Der zweitbeste Zeitpunkt ist jetzt!"*
> 
> - Irgendein Typ aus China
> 
> ...



Diesen Typ aus China muss ich mal kennen lernen  Ich weiss schon das ich mal wieder anfangen könnte aber habe im Moment anderes zu tun das dringender ist.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (29. Juli 2018)

Ob schön oder nicht, macht man ja für sich selbst.
Also auf geht's !


----------



## OField (31. Juli 2018)

Womit ist das gemalt? Sieht einerseits digital aus andererseits wie auf echtem Papier.


----------



## Acgira (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich zeichne eigentlich nur Bildinhalte die man für gewöhnlich in freier Natur nicht antrifft.


----------



## Jojo-Rojo (20. Oktober 2020)

Beim Zeichnen und Malen ist meine Entwicklung leider nach der Grundschule stecken geblieben (und zu faul zum richtig Üben...), aber ich habe Papercraft für mich entdeckt. Machbar ohne großes Talent, man braucht nur Geduld und ruhige Finger. Und am Ende hat man eine schöne Deko für daheim


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2020)

50inchSelfsuck schrieb:


> Ob schön oder nicht, macht man ja für sich selbst.
> Also auf geht's !





Jojo-Rojo schrieb:


> Beim Zeichnen und Malen ist meine Entwicklung leider nach der Grundschule stecken geblieben (und zu faul zum richtig Üben...), aber ich habe Papercraft für mich entdeckt. Machbar ohne großes Talent, man braucht nur Geduld und ruhige Finger. Und am Ende hat man eine schöne Deko für daheim


Geil und nochmal geil. 

Faltkunst finde ich auch sehr beeindruckend. Ich habe als Kind mal etwas Origami probiert. Aber mit mäßigen Erfolg.
Einen Papierflieger kann ich noch.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2020)

Jojo-Rojo schrieb:


> Beim Zeichnen und Malen ist meine Entwicklung leider nach der Grundschule stecken geblieben (und zu faul zum richtig Üben...), aber ich habe Papercraft für mich entdeckt. Machbar ohne großes Talent, man braucht nur Geduld und ruhige Finger. Und am Ende hat man eine schöne Deko für daheim


Gefällt mir, wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht? Ich habe für sowas kein Händchen, Papierflieger würde auch bei mir noch gehen. Aber alles andere ist mir zu kompliziert und würde ich nur mit Mühe schaffen.


----------



## Jojo-Rojo (21. Oktober 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht? Ich habe für sowas kein Händchen, Papierflieger würde auch bei mir noch gehen. Aber alles andere ist mir zu kompliziert und würde ich nur mit Mühe schaffen.


Für so ein Modell gehen etwa zwanzig Stunden ins Land. Das Foto ist von einer fertigen Anleitung aus dem Internet, die ich "nur noch" ausgeschnitten, gefaltet und geklebt habe. Für meine dilettantischen Versuche, mit Blender ein 3D-Modell zu erstellen und daraus einen druckbaren Bogen zu machen, kämen nochmal zwanzig Stunden drauf


----------



## Placebo (23. Oktober 2020)

Den Thread habe ich schon vermisst  Wusste nicht, dass er schon fünf Jahre alt ist
Hatte es mir 2019 eigentlich zur Aufgabe gemacht, jeden Tag wenigstens ein bisschen zu zeichnen. Hat nicht immer funktioniert, vor allem jetzt mit Studienstart, aber ich mache trotzdem kleine Fortschritte


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2020)

Habe damals meine erste große Liebe gezeichnet, da ich kein Bild von ihr hatte. Ist zwar künstlerisch kein Meisterwerk aber auch die emotionale Bedeutung sollte einen Stellenwert haben - wenn auch nur für den Künstler selbst.

LG


----------



## TollerHecht (30. Dezember 2020)

Sehr gutes Bild, ich denke du solltest etwas an den Details arbeiten, wie ich hier z.B.


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2020)

Klar, mein Bild ist wie gesagt auch um einiges  älter. Hast Du ein Grafiktablet oder wie zeichnest Du? Wollte eventuell dazu übergehen analog zu zeichnen also mit Stift und Papier.


----------



## TollerHecht (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich nutze ein HP Drawpad das seriell an meinen AC955 angeschlossen ist, klar kann man sagen dass das übertrieben ist für meine Malkünste aber nicht jeder mit einem S63 AMG muss direkt rennfahrer sein oder?


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (5. Februar 2021)

50inchSelfsuck schrieb:


> Ob schön oder nicht, macht man ja für sich selbst.
> Also auf geht's !


Hatte ich grob mit Bleistift auf Papier gezeichnet, anschließend digital mit Corel Painter coloriert.

Das nächste, hab ich komplett Digital mit Infinte Painter am Galaxy Tab S7+ erstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2021)

Super Zeichnung!

Immer wieder schön mit anzusehen was manche so drauf haben.  
Auf der Seite "DeviantArt" gibt es auch sehr viele Kunstwerke zu bewundern.
Auch sogenannte "Speedpaintings".  Die machen da in wenigen Minuten ihre Kunstwerke, welche ich in meinem ganzen Leben nicht hinbekomme.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Mai 2021)

Mit Krita gemalt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (23. August 2021)

Skyrim wird dieses Jahr 10! Also habe ich mal festgehalten, wie meine Chars aussehen, sobald alle Mods fertig heruntergeladen sind


----------



## Placebo (7. September 2021)

Neues Projekt, work in progress. Zum Glück muss ich nicht die ganzen Fails hochladen, das waren einige


----------



## Placebo (19. Oktober 2021)

Sonst keiner mehr hier? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. November 2021)

Das erste mit der Rüstung gefällt mir besser.


----------



## Placebo (24. November 2021)

Ich glaube das erste hatte ich noch am PC fertig gestellt (bevor mein Cintiq kaputt ging, Wacom will ca. die Hälfte der UVP als Reparaturkosten ), das andere mit dem iPad. Irgendwie habe ich damit aber immer noch Schwierigkeiten... Das hier ist vor ein paar Tagen mit dem iPad fertig geworden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acgira (26. November 2021)

...Gemalt mit KI-Tool GauGAN 2 von Nvidia​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

@Acgira : Die sehen zwar toll aus aber selber gemalt ist das ja nicht. 

Edit: Ok ich hatte mal den anderen Thread gefunden. Du hast es vorskizziert.


----------



## Acgira (26. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die sehen zwar toll aus aber selber gemalt ist das ja nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz ohne meine Mal-Hilfe könnte das Programm das nicht machen - Die Bildkompostition ist zu dem ein gewichitger gestalterischer Akt - und darum dürfen die Bilder hier einen Paltz finden... Außerdem nimmt man mit Flächen und Strichen starken Einfluss auf das Endergebnis - sogar auf die Lichtstimmung hat man einen Einfluss.

Das Programm ist aber noch lang nicht perfekt... Es kann keinen Torbogen, es platziert auch zu wenige Fenster und die kleinen Gebäude die ich versuchte auf den gebirgigen Hintergrund zu platzieren, wurden nicht als kleine Gebäude eingefügt - sondern nur als unkenntliche Patzen, die musste ich wieder entfernen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

@Acgira : Ich finde das sehr geil. Schade dass das nur Nvidia exklusiv ist.


----------



## Acgira (27. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...aus Schnee gemacht


----------



## Veriquitas (27. November 2021)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich glaube das erste hatte ich noch am PC fertig gestellt (bevor mein Cintiq kaputt ging, Wacom will ca. die Hälfte der UVP als Reparaturkosten ), das andere mit dem iPad. Irgendwie habe ich damit aber immer noch Schwierigkeiten... Das hier ist vor ein paar Tagen mit dem iPad fertig geworden


Ich benutz nen Gaomon M10KPRO, nächste anschaffung wird dann mit Bildschirm. Aber im Moment reicht mir das .


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Dezember 2021)

Einfach mal nen Schwert gemacht, man muss sich ab und zu mal testen ob man ein wahrer Killerspiele Spieler ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. Dezember 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> man muss sich ab und zu mal testen ob man ein wahrer Killerspiele Spieler ist.


Bau das in RL nach (aus Stahl und gängigen Griffmaterialien, nicht ausm 3D-Drucker ) - damit beweist du, dass du ein wahrer Killerspiele-Spieler bist


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Dezember 2021)

Gibt ja Tutorials dazu, aber ich glaub als Ungeübter ist das ziemlich gefährlich .


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. Dezember 2021)

Ach was, glaub ich nicht. Ich werde vermutlich die nächsten Tage selbst sowas versuchen  Härten werde ich im Kugelgrill


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2021)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Bau das in RL nach (aus Stahl und gängigen Griffmaterialien, nicht ausm 3D-Drucker ) - damit beweist du, dass du ein wahrer Killerspiele-Spieler bist






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUaMfb8uqWQ:113

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ist schon geil solche Sachen zu machen, aber die ganzen Maschinen usw. für Metallarbeiten sind Mega Teuer.


----------



## taks (8. April 2022)

Bin aktuell ein bisschen mit Vektorgrafiken am spielen (der Baum). Hab das ganze dann noch auf eine "Leinwand" gepackt und etwas Farbakzente gesetzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. April 2022)

Und ich bin der Magier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (30. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat eine Ewigkeit gedauert  

(Zu 99% erstellt mit Krita und PureRef)


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juli 2022)

Für die Leute die immer anfangen wollten zu zeichnen und malen und meinen, sie können es absolut nicht, ist hier mal nen Einstiegsvideo. Einfach simple drauf los, das ist ein Art Director von Blizzard, Samwise Didier, der für alle Games schon gezeichnet hat und seit Anfang an dabei war.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TRSCWFSAhcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier nen Paar Artworks von Sam.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als Buch empfehle ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Buch erklärt Zeichnen von Grund auf, was die Gehirnhälften mit Zeichnen zu schaffen haben. Und warum man vor dem Zeichnen erstmal lernen muss, Dinge richtig zu betrachten. Warum Kinder zeichnen wie diese halt zeichenen und die Trennung von der symbolischen Vorgabe, des verbalen Systems.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

Ohne Talent bekommt sowas niemals hin.

Ich will vielleicht mal irgendwann was mit Acrylfarben oder Ölfarben probieren.
So Landschaften. Bob Ross ist da mein Vorbild. Aber ob ich das nur ansatzweise so hinbekomme? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ohne Talent bekommt sowas niemals hin.



Das ist falsch, jeder Mensch kann so zeichnen lernen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, jeder Mensch kann so zeichnen lernen.


Glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht.



Wenn man die Grundtechniken beherscht, baut man darauf auf und dann wird man mit Übung genauso zeichenen können. Nicht unbedingt in dem Stil aber die Qualität ist machbar. Das mit dem Talent ist Quatsch.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das mit dem Talent ist Quatsch.


Nein. Man kommt irgendwann nicht mehr über einen bestimmten Punkt hinaus.
Da kann man noch soviel für üben und erreicht bestenfalls knapp über Durchschnitt.

Das ist genauso wie mit der Musik. Ich werde auch nie so gut wie Bach oder Mozart sein.
Wahrscheinlich auch nicht wie Bohlen. Das ist nun mal so.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein. Man kommt irgendwann nicht mehr über einen bestimmten Punkt hinaus.



Bekommt  man höchstens von Leuten erzählt, die selber zu faul waren um zeichnen richtig zu lernen und dann Kunstlehrer geworden sind, um anderen zu erzählen sie können es nicht schaffen. Ist auch Thema in dem Buch, für viele ist es unbegreiflich wie andere so zeichnen können. Dabei liegt es nur an den Techniken die es zu beherschen gilt und die machen das ganze Bild aus.

Die einzelnen Techniken kann jeder bis zur perfektion lernen.

Hier ist nen vorher nacher Bild, einmal der Zeichner wie er die Bilder ohne die Techniken malt und einmal mit den kompletten Reportoire nach dem Workshop.









						Before & After Student Drawings — Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain
					

Examples of recent works by students in workshops taught by Brian Bomeisler.  The "before" drawings are made on Day 1, the "after" drawings on Day 5 of the 5-Day Workshops.  None of these individuals are professional artists.  All drawings are done with




					www.drawright.com


----------



## HighEnd111 (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich auch nicht wie Bohlen


Seit wann war der denn gut im Thema Musik?! 

Zum Thema: Ich glaube (aber behaupte nicht), dass schon ein bisschen Talent bzw. Veranlagung dazu gehört, um etwas gut zu machen.

Ich spiele zum Beispiel Orgel. Klar, jeder Mensch kann Orgelunterricht nehmen, Orgelspielen üben und mit Sicherheit auch irgendwann Orgel spielen. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass jeder so gut werden kann, wie z. B. Diane Bish oder Cameron Carpenter. Das muss und sollte aber auch nicht das Ziel sein - solange es für das reicht, was man machen will (bspw. Gottesdienst spielen), ist das gut genug.

Ist das Ziel beim Zeichnen also, eine neue Mona-Lisa zu erschaffen, dann glaube ich, dass man wesentlich mehr Talent braucht als dann, wenn man aus Lust und Laune ein paar Artworks für sich selbst, die Familie oder die weiten Kreise des Internets erstellen will.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Seit wann war der denn gut im Thema Musik?!


Der hat nicht nur für "Modern Talking" Musik gemacht.  Der produziert immer noch erfolgreich für eine Vielzahl an Künstlern. Und weiß wie Musik funktioniert.


HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ist das Ziel beim Zeichnen also, eine neue Mona-Lisa zu erschaffen, dann glaube ich, dass man wesentlich mehr Talent braucht als dann, wenn man aus Lust und Laune ein paar Artworks für sich selbst, die Familie oder die weiten Kreise des Internets erstellen will.


Klar kommt es auf die persönlichen Ansprüche an. Aber @Veriquitas hat professionelle Artsworks gezeigt und meinte im selben Atemzug das könnte jeder lernen. Was ich verneint habe.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich verneint habe.



Professionelle Künstler sagen es geht und beweisen das anhand ihrer Artworks früher heute. Für faule Menschen geht es natürlich nicht.


----------



## HighEnd111 (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der hat nicht nur für "Modern Talking" Musik gemacht. Der produziert immer noch erfolgreich für eine Vielzahl an Künstlern. Und weiß wie Musik funktioniert.


Das, was Bohlen macht, hat für mich nichts mit Musik zu tun  und ich höre und mache selbst gerne Musik...


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Das, was Bohlen macht, hat für mich nichts mit Musik zu tun  und ich höre und mache selbst gerne Musik...



Der macht keine gute Musik sondern klaut Melodien die funktionieren und hat Kontakte. Und sitzt an der Stelle wo Leute zu funktionieren haben, das hat nichts mit seinen können zu tun. Das ist wie Hollywood, da gibt es nen Slot für Schauspieler die man als Star bewirbt und in den Trend setzt. Das sind aber nicht die besten Schauspieler der Welt.

Jeder kann zeichnen lernen auf nen sehr hohen Level, dafür muss man verschiedenen Skills lernen. Das hat mit Fleiß zu tun in erster Linie. Das Talent Ding ist lange widerlegt aber wahrscheinlich wird das den Leuten in den Schulen nocht erzählt oder im Studium. Oder was Kunst ist oder nicht, halt wieder Deutschland unterstes Niveu im Handwerk.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Das, was Bohlen macht, hat für mich nichts mit Musik zu tun


Doch das nennt man Popmusik.



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> und ich höre und mache selbst gerne Musik...


Was denn für welche?


----------



## HighEnd111 (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doch das nennt man Popmusik.


 


RyzA schrieb:


> Was denn für welche?


- Queen
- ABBA
- Two Steps from Hell
- Audiomachine
- Home Free
- Hans Zimmer
- Linkin Park 
- Avicii

Halt gute Musik...


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> - Queen
> - ABBA
> - Two Steps from Hell
> - Audiomachine
> ...


Die kenne und mag ich auch.

Ich meinte eigentlich was du für Musik selber machst? Und ob man sich die irgendwo anhören kann?


----------



## HighEnd111 (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich was du für Musik selber machst? Und ob man sich die irgendwo anhören kann


Achso... Geht auch in die Richtung von Two Steps from Hell bzw. so "Epic/Instrumental Music". Anhören kann man das noch nicht. Ich möchte erst ein paar weitere Lieder machen und vernünftige Titel dafür finden 
Und ich muss noch nen Youtube-Kanal umbauen, neues Logo/Emblem, neuer Name etc...

Wenns soweit ist, werde ich es hier posten - Musik ist ja schließlich auch Kunst


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Achso... Geht auch in die Richtung von Two Steps from Hell bzw. so "Epic/Instrumental Music". Anhören kann man das noch nicht. Ich möchte erst ein paar weitere Lieder machen und vernünftige Titel dafür finden
> Und ich muss noch nen Youtube-Kanal umbauen, neues Logo/Emblem, neuer Name etc...


Cool. Ich bin gespannt.


HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Wenns soweit ist, werde ich es hier posten - Musik ist ja schließlich auch Kunst


Kannst du dann auch hier posten: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/my-own-music-der-hobby-producer-thread.621412/

Leider hat sich da noch niemand anderes aus dem Forum gemeldet.

Ich mache auch etwas Musik . Oder ich probiere es. Aber hauptsächlich so Hip-Hop Beats.


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kannst du dann auch hier posten:


Ah cool, den Thread hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen


----------



## Placebo (27. August 2022)

Mal was Traditionelles 
Copic, Bleistift und Pinsel mit Graphitpulver




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

Soll das eine Elfin (Elfe) oder Elbin sein?


----------



## Placebo (27. August 2022)

Eher Richtung Faun/Dämon... irgendwie hab ich in letzter Zeit Lust, Figuren mit Hörnern zu zeichnen  (sieht man links, rechts ist es etwas untergegangen).  Viele sind aber Übungen mit Referenzen von bestehenden Kunstwerken, die ich dann meistens nicht online stelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

Achso. Das Horn hatte ich übersehen auf dem ersten Bild.  Nur die spitzen Ohren gesehen.  

Die Bilder sind echt geil. Ich glaube du hast dich weiter entwickelt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. September 2022)

Finde eure Zeichnungen hier richtig nice😍

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesen Stiften?

Castle Art Supplies 120 Buntstifte-Set (Gold-Standard) | Farbkerne auf Ölbasis bleiben spitzer, sind widerstandsfähiger gegen Bruch | Für fortgeschrittene, Farbkünstler | In Präsentationsbox aus Blech https://amzn.eu/d/bYSUbD2

Möchte damit Comiczeichnungen in Farbe setzen. Es soll jedoch hochwertig aussehen, daher scheue ich auch nicht etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen. Eure Meinungen!


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und ob man sich die irgendwo anhören kann?


Jetzt kann man:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZicuBy-9J54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habs auch in deinem Thread gepostet


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf die schnelle 🙈


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

Dein Batman hatn Stiernacken.  

Aber du hast Talent. Weiter so.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber du hast Talent. Weiter so.


Danke 
Ich hatte als Kind sehr viel Talent sogar. Meine Eltern haben Zeichnungen von mir aufbewahrt, die mit Datum versehen sind. Auf einer Zeichnung stand irgendwas mit 1988 und ich war selber schockiert, da war ich nämlich 3 und der Zeichnung nach hätte es von einem12 Jährigen sein können, der solide zeichnen kann. Leider hat mein Lebensumstand es nicht erlaubt gehabt, sonst wäre ich liebend gerne in der Designbranche heute tätig, aber ja Leben ist halt kein Wunschkonzert.
Heute sind meine Skills eher verkümmert und ich zeichne nur für meine Söhne ab und an.

Hier noch Super Sonic für meinen Sohn gerade gezeichnet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ohne hier flexen zu wollen, aber für solche Zeichnungen gebe ich mir nicht mal Mühe. Das oben ist ein 5 min. workpiece.


RyzA schrieb:


> Dein Batman hatn Stiernacken.


Edit: Der ideale Batman in meiner Vorstellung ist eine absolute Kampfmaschine - eine 1 Mann Armee voll auf Steroide


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und ohne hier flexen zu wollen, aber für solche Zeichnungen gebe ich mir nicht mal Mühe. Das oben ist ein 5 min. workpiece.


Sieht für die Zeit echt cool aus.


Ein Arbeitskollege zeichnet Mangas. Das kann der auch sehr gut.
Ich selber habe dafür kein Talent.

Aber ich würde mich irgendwann mal gerne an Landschaften ranwagen. Mit Öl oder Acrylfarben.
Da ist Bob Ross mein Vorbild:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pw5ETGiiBRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Allerdings wohl nicht auf dem Niveau. Bei dem sieht das immer so leicht aus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2022)

Zu Bob Ross bin ich gefühlt meine ganze Jugend hindurch stoned Nachts eingeschlafen


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Zu Bob Ross bin ich gefühlt meine ganze Jugend hindurch stoned Nachts eingeschlafen


Ja dabei konnte man sehr gut entspannen. Weil er auch immer sehr sanft dabei gesprochen hat.

Bei "Medical Detectives" schlafe ich auch immer ein. Wegen den Erzählerstimmen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2022)

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass Bob Ross sich nach dem Tod seiner geliebten Frau ins Zeichnen sehr vertieft hat, weil es für ihn therapeutische Wirkungen zeigte, was ich komplett nachvollziehen kann, weil mir zeichnen auch hilft den Kopf zu leeren und zu entspannen.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

Ja. Für die einen ist es Ablenkung und Entspannung. Für die anderen Selbstverwirklichung.
Aber egal welches Hobby: Hauptsache man kann seiner Kreativität freien Lauf lassen.
Und das ist das schöne am Mensch sein. Nicht nur destruktives.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. September 2022)

@RyzA 
Du und @Veriquitas hattet doch mal vor geraumer Zeit hier im Thread eine kurze Übung vs. Talent - Debatte.
Witzigerweise hat mir der YouTube Algorithmus dieses Video hier empfohlen, in welchem eine junge Frau ohne viel Talent anhand eines "In 30 Tagen zeichnen lernen"-Handbuchs ihre täglichen Fortschritte für dreißig Tage per Video dokumentiert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qC-Iy9331KM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finde die Ergebnisse sind mehr als nur faszinierend für diese kurze Zeit.
Stell dir vor, wie gut man zeichnen lernen kann in drei Jahren, also quasi die Zeit einer regulären Ausbildung.
Daher bin ich auch ganz bei Veriquitas, dass man fürs gut Zeichnen lediglich Zeit und Übung braucht.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich finde die Ergebnisse sind mehr als nur faszinierend für diese kurze Zeit.
> Stell dir vor, wie gut man zeichnen lernen kann in drei Jahren, also quasi die Zeit einer regulären Ausbildung.
> Daher bin ich auch ganz bei Veriquitas, dass man fürs gut Zeichnen lediglich Zeit und Übung braucht.


Nettes Video aber ich glaube nicht das die Frau kein Talent hat.
Und ich sehe es nach wie vor anders.


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. Oktober 2022)

Talent oder nicht... Ich hab was neues hochgeladen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bmUIxXqT-hI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du und @Veriquitas hattet doch mal vor geraumer Zeit hier im Thread eine kurze Übung vs. Talent - Debatte.



Gibts nix drüber zu sagen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ElQEOb5y68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2022)

Zeichnen ist ein Handwerk, welches jeder Mensch erlernen kann, sofern er bereit ist Zeit dafür zu geben. Natürlich gibt es Menschen, die Talent haben, aber prinizipiell kann es jeder lernen. Talent als absolutes Kriterium für's Zeichnen ist ein Mythos, der extrem tief sitzt bei vielen Menschen, weil die meisten halt auf einem kindlichem Niveau stehen geblieben sind, und die Fähigkeit zum Zeichnen nicht forciert wird in der Schule wie Rechnen, Grammatik etc.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Menschen, die Talent haben, aber prinizipiell kann es jeder lernen



Um es kurz zu machen die leute die sowas wie Talent haben können die einzelnen Techniken vieleicht schneller lernen. Aber der fleissige wird immer alle überholen, das sagt dir jeder Artist. Es gibt fundamenteale Techniken wie Perspektive, Proportionen, die Gestalt usw. wenn man die beherrscht kann man zeichnen und malen.

Das ist so Unwissen und Falschbehauptung von Kunstlehrern die selber nicht malen können. Ist auch Thema im Buch was ich gepostet hab, da wird sich fundamental mit ausseinandergesetzt. Der Rest ist Übung.

Edit:
Ach ja,
Und hier ist noch ein Schwert von mir ,weil ich schon lange nicht mehr gezeigt hab, das ich ein echter Killerspiele Spieler bin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu machen die leute die sowas wie Talent haben können die einzelnen Techniken vieleicht schneller lernen. Aber der fleissige wird immer alle überholen, das sagt dir jeder Artist. Es gibt fundamenteale Techniken wie Perspektive, Proportionen, die Gestalt usw. wenn man die beherrscht kann man zeichnen und malen.
> 
> Das ist so Unwissen und Falschbehauptung von Kunstlehrern die selber nicht malen können. Ist auch Thema im Buch was ich gepostet hab, da wird sich fundamental mit ausseinandergesetzt. Der Rest ist Übung.
> 
> ...


Ich hab das Buch mir gekauft 
Sehr empfehlenswert. Die Herangehensweise mit den beiden Hirnhälften ist wirklich interessant.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

Ist auf jedenfall ne gute Investition und jeden Cent wert, besseres für die Grundlagen gibt es glaub ich auch nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist auf jedenfall ne gute Investition und jeden Cent wert, besseres für die Grundlagen gibt es glaub ich auch nicht.


Danke auch nochmal für die Empfehlung hier im Thread!


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

Jo kein Thema.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Zeichnen ist ein Handwerk, welches jeder Mensch erlernen kann, sofern er bereit ist Zeit dafür zu geben. Natürlich gibt es Menschen, die Talent haben, aber prinizipiell kann es jeder lernen. Talent als absolutes Kriterium für's Zeichnen ist ein Mythos, der extrem tief sitzt bei vielen Menschen, weil die meisten halt auf einem kindlichem Niveau stehen geblieben sind, und die Fähigkeit zum Zeichnen nicht forciert wird in der Schule wie Rechnen, Grammatik etc.





Veriquitas schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu machen die leute die sowas wie Talent haben können die einzelnen Techniken vieleicht schneller lernen. Aber der fleissige wird immer alle überholen, das sagt dir jeder Artist. Es gibt fundamenteale Techniken wie Perspektive, Proportionen, die Gestalt usw. wenn man die beherrscht kann man zeichnen und malen.


Das sehe ich nach wie vor anders. 

Zeichnen kann zwar jeder lernen. Das ist richtig.
Aber man kommt auch mit Fleiß irgendwann nicht mehr über einen bestimmten Punkt (oder Level) hinaus.
Das gilt übrigens auch für andere Bereiche. Wie Musik.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber man kommt auch mit Fleiß irgendwann nicht mehr über einen bestimmten Punkt (oder Level) hinaus.



Ja das sind aber Dinge die kannst du mit deinen Augen nicht sehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nach wie vor anders.


Eigentlich siehst du es nicht anders, denn das


RyzA schrieb:


> Zeichnen kann zwar jeder lernen. Das ist richtig.


War ja die ursprüngliche Aussage meinerseits.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber man kommt auch mit Fleiß irgendwann nicht mehr über einen bestimmten Punkt (oder Level) hinaus.
> Das gilt übrigens auch für andere Bereiche. Wie Musik.


Und das ist wiederum ein anderes Thema 

Hat ja niemand behauptet, dass jeder Mastermind Champions League Level erreichen kann, wobei ich da auch bei Veriquitas bin und glaube, dass das nur noch Nuancen sind, die nur echte Kunstprofis sehen können.
Schau mal, was diese Menschen in nur 5 Tagen mit richtiger Anleitung erreichen konnten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann stell dir mal vor, welches Level von Kunst man erreichen kann mit 5 Jahre Fleiß und Übung.


----------



## Zybba (13. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube, dass man mit ausreichend Geduld und konsistenter Übung gute Ergebnisse erzielen kann. Nur ist Konsistenz eben das Schlüsselwort. 

Die Geduld oder den Ehrgeiz haben viele einfach nicht. Gilt für mich ebenfalls und das merkt man dann selbst an den Ergebnissen. Als ich noch regelmäßig gesketcht habe, ging es deutlich besser von der Hand. Ansonsten verliert man halt die "sicheren Striche" und stagniert auf vielen Ebenen. Bilder zu erschaffen ist ja auch ein stetiger Lernprozess.

Ok, das waren viele Worte für eine simple Meinung.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

Zeichnen ist für viele schon Psychoterror, der richtig Psychoterror beginnt aber beim 2D animieren.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja das sind aber Dinge die kannst du mit deinen Augen nicht sehen.


Gerade daran kann man es sehen.
Weil Menschen, die nicht das Talent dafür haben, gar nicht so detalliert zeichnen können.
Und wenn dann nur nach Vorlagen.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gerade daran kann man es sehen.
> Weil Menschen, die nicht das Talent dafür haben, gar nicht so detalliert zeichnen können.
> Und wenn dann nur nach Vorlagen.



Nach Vorlagen zeichnet man wenn man keine anatomischen Kenntnisse zb. hat die kann man sich aneignen dann brauch man keine Referenzen . Eine Referenz nimmt man immer und wenn man sie sich nur 1 mal anschaut aufgrund von Details.

Man ist nicht nur Zeichner wenn man aus dem Kopf malt.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

Dann guck dir mal das hier an





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vha-nIwHibk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EbqEPkAhAEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uREmVNd6TQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Mann ist hochtalentiert. Was der macht das bekommen andere auch nach 1000 + Stunden Übung nicht hin.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann guck dir mal das hier an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das würde nicht in die Kategorie fallen aufgrund der Farben gilt das schon als Stilisiert aber lernen kann man das.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann guck dir mal das hier an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RyzA, glaub mir, der ist nicht auf die Welt gekommen und konnte das einfach sofort, was Talent ja in meinen Augen impliziert.
Der Mann hat gelernt wie man Schattiert und Lichtverhältnisse mit Stiften darstellt. Das ist machbar. 
Aber für Laien kommt es einem vor, als wäre es abrakadabra simsalabim.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> RyzA, glaub mir, der ist nicht auf die Welt gekommen und konnte das einfach sofort, was Talent ja in meinen Augen impliziert.


Talent heisst nicht, dass man  alles automatisch kann, wenn man auf die Welt kommt.
Ok, manche fangen eher an zu sprechen, rechnen, malen oder zu musizieren. Oder zu tanzen.
Aber die Basics müssen sie trotzdem erstmal  lernen. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Der Mann hat gelernt wie man Schattiert und Lichtverhältnisse mit Stiften darstellt. Das ist machbar.


Die Kunst ist es diese richtig einzusetzen.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Kunst ist es diese richtig einzusetzen.



Der malt genau nach den fundamentalen Regeln die in dem Buch sind was ich empfohlen hab. Vieleicht noch Materialspezifische Dinge aber zu denkst darüber falsch. Das ist alles nicht so schwer.


----------



## HighEnd111 (23. Oktober 2022)

Ich finde es ja schön, dass ihr ein interessantes Thema zum Diskutieren gefunden habt - allerdings war das nicht der eigentliche Hintergedanke hinter dem Thread.

Hier sollen und dürfen talentierte und untalentierte, geübte und ungeübte User ihre Kunstwerke - egal ob Zeichnungen, Glaskunst, Schreinerarbeiten, Marmorskulpturen, Schmiedearbeiten, Musik, Kunst aus Autoreifen oder aus dem Gebiss der Urgroßmutter etc. vorstellen und andere User dürfen das dann gerne kommentieren und bewerten.

Einen Diskussionsthread über allgemeine Fragen wie z. B., ob Talent notwendig ist (und wo unter anderem auch nicht selbst erstellte Kunst gezeigt wird), wollte ich hier aber nicht haben. Macht gerne einen solchen Thread auf, um euch weiterhin darüber auszutauschen. Ich finde die Diskussion sehr gut und interessant. Aber bitte nicht hier 

Schließlich heißt der Thread "Zeigt her, eure Kunstwerke" - *eure* Kunstwerke. *Zeigen*. 

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis!

P. S. Das Schwert finde ich cool


----------



## Zybba (24. Oktober 2022)

Also allgemein diskutieren nicht mehr hier, sondern nur noch Bilder posten? Dann pass deinen Eingangspost gerne entsprechend an:


HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ich deklariere das hier jetzt mal zum Bilder-, Laber- und Diskussionsthread.







__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/pL3Vfqq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: Das von mir gepostete Gif besteht größtenteils aus zusammengesammelten Assets. Im Grunde ist nur die Schrift oben von mir. War ursprünglich als physische Collab geplant, hatte dann nicht geklappt. Daher hatte ich es dann allein digital in Photoshop umgesetzt.

Hier der Entwurf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. Oktober 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Also allgemein diskutieren nicht mehr hier, sondern nur noch Bilder posten?


Diskutieren über die geposteten Kunstwerke gerne, aber die Diskussion über Talent oder nicht geht halt etwas am eigentlichen Thema vorbei 

Diskussionen wie auf den ersten Seiten, über z. B. Licht und Schatten eines Bildes, sind durchaus erwünscht 

Danke für die Nachfrage, da hatte ich mich etwas unklar formuliert


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Oktober 2022)

@Zybba 

du kannst Gifs auch direkt ins Forum einbinden.

Hier mal was älteres.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> @Zybba
> 
> du kannst Gifs auch direkt ins Forum einbinden.


Hättest du es nicht erwähnt, wäre mir nicht mal aufgefallen, dass es ein Gif ist^^

Wieso kann ich das bei imgur nicht öffnen? 

@Zybba
Ich mag diese Gangsta-Hip-Hop Ästhetik. Was steht da eigentlich getaggt? Rainbow?


----------



## Zybba (25. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> du kannst Gifs auch direkt ins Forum einbinden.


Hab ich jetzt gerade mal probiert. Will er hier leider nicht, die Datei ist zu groß.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich das bei imgur nicht öffnen?


Weiß ich leider nicht... Hast du externe Inhalte nicht erlaubt?



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich mag diese Gangsta-Hip-Hop Ästhetik. Was steht da eigentlich getaggt? Rainbow?


Danke! Ja, ist ein Bild zu Rainbow Six. Das "o" ist eine Kamera aus dem Spiel und unten halt das Logo.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Oktober 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Danke! Ja, ist ein Bild zu Rainbow Six.


Ja, logisch Rainbow 6, steht ja da. Zu langsam geschaltet 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Veriquitas (10. November 2022)

Hier mal ein Sketch von mir, für die Zukunft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. November 2022)

Und noch ein paar Pixel Art Items.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. November 2022)

Nochmal ein Schwert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorlage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. November 2022)

@Veriquitas wie erstellst du diese Pixel Art Items und ist das just for fun oder wird es auch verwendet in nem Game?


----------



## Veriquitas (13. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @Veriquitas wie erstellst du diese Pixel Art Items und ist das just for fun oder wird es auch verwendet in nem Game?



Die Pixel Art Items erstell ich mit Aseprite, und einem Draw/Paint Tablet man kann aber auch Krita, Gimp, Photoshop etc. benutzen. Aseprite hat nen paar Komfort Funktionen wie zb. outlines setzen. Ist extra für Pixel Art, man kann aber auch problemlos andere Programme benutzen.

Momentan ist es für Übungszwecke aber zukünftig werde ich auch für Games Pixel Art etc. machen. Oder Mods je nach dem.

Edit:

Die Pixel Art Items sind 32x32 Pixel original Größe. Und für das Forum 8fach vergrössert, die animierten Backgrounds sind nur da damit man die Items im Dark Mode richtig sieht.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. November 2022)

Und ein Big Daddy.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorlage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. November 2022)

Ein Sketch von einem Baum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ein Sketch von einem Baum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir gefällt das Detail Eichhörnchen im Wipfel^^


----------



## Veriquitas (14. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Detail Eichhörnchen im Wipfel^^



Ist der Main Character der Baum ist nur der Sidekick.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist der Main Character der Baum ist nur der Sidekick.


Coole Idee, die überrascht! Hast du auch schon Story Scripts?


----------



## Veriquitas (14. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Coole Idee, die überrascht! Hast du auch schon Story Scripts?



Das war nur nen Witz, ist nur nen einfacher Sketch. Aber die Idee wäre lustig für nen Spiel, wo das Eichhörnchen den Baum als eine Art Mech benutzt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das war nur nen Witz, ist nur nen einfacher Sketch. Aber die Idee wäre lustig für nen Spiel, wo das Eichhörnchen den Baum als eine Art Mech benutzt.


Ok, reingelegt! Aber die Idee ist wirklich gut, vor allem, weil es mit der Erwartung spielt. Keiner würde erst denken, dass das kleine Eichhörnchen der Hauptchar ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ok, reingelegt! Aber die Idee ist wirklich gut, vor allem, weil es mit der Erwartung spielt. Keiner würde erst denken, dass das kleine Eichhörnchen der Hauptchar ist.



Vieleicht mache irgendwann mal nen kurzes Testlevel, wenn die Zeit da ist.

Ein Pixel Art Walk Test.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. November 2022)

Nochmal Pixel Art.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Dezember 2022)

Alter Starcraft Mod gecancelled vor Fertigstellung. Wasd Steurungstest etc.





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/777596202

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Dezember 2022)

Pixel Art Vogel ohne schwarze outlines.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acgira (6. Dezember 2022)

Warum selber malen - wenn man dazu auch eine Bilder-KI bemühen kann. Man gibt lediglich einen Text ein und die KI bastelt aus anderen Bildern, die sie irgendwo Netz gefunden hat - ein Abbild der hinterlassenen Beschreibung...

Ungefähr so was - und natürlich etwas, dass die KI auch ein bißchen fordert: Also eine grüne Hexe mit Hut und Zauberstab, sie soll grün leuchtende Augen haben und schwanger sein und einen langen Zauberstab halten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na also geht doch... auch wenn man nie alles bekommt, wenn man viele Merkmale in den Text einbaut. Aber als Spielerei war was das schon nett.

Und wie sieht Catwoman, Batgirl und Supergirl mit Babybauch aus? Und kann mir die KI auch noch eine diabolische verführerische aus Flammen und Rauch entstiegene Feuerhexe zeigen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Catgirl hat die KI scheinbar nicht so viel gehört... Und die Feuerhexe hätte laut meiner Beschreibung sich aus dem Feuer herauslösen sollen, als wäre ihr Körper gerade aus Rauch Flammen geformt worden, aber entweder hat sowas noch kein Künstler im Internet hinterlassen, oder die KI versteht nicht was ich gemeint habe, oder mein Text war für die KI zu unverständlich...

Ich habe aber festgestellt, dass man bei komplizierten Merkmalen - Bildinhalten, das eine oder andere mal an der Formulierung nach bessern muss. Bis man eine KI verständliche Ausdrucksweise gefunden hat.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Dezember 2022)

Weil die Ki nicht malen kann, was ich mir vorstelle.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Dezember 2022)

Acgira schrieb:


> Warum selber malen - wenn man dazu auch eine Bilder-KI bemühen kann.


Weil beim Malen/Zeichnen der Weg das Ziel ist. Hat sogar was therapeutisches. Diese Bilder-KIs sind zwar ganz lustig und oft auch irgendwie verstörend im Ergebnis, nehmen aber einem die Freude selber kreativ zu werden und dabei auch mal abzuschalten. 
Jeder, der mal lange gezeichnet hat, kennt es, wenn plötzlich der "Trance-Modus" einsetzt und man dadurch auf einmal alles um einen herum vergisst.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2022)

@AzRa-eL : Ich bin auf ein neues Batman-Bild von dir gespannt.


----------



## Micha0208 (6. Dezember 2022)

Und ich habe leider kein künstlerisches Talent, zumindest wenn`s um malen/zeichnen geht.

Aber Eure Kunstwerke sehen toll aus.


----------



## Acgira (7. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Weil beim Malen/Zeichnen der Weg das Ziel ist. Hat sogar was therapeutisches. Diese Bilder-KIs sind zwar ganz lustig und oft auch irgendwie verstörend im Ergebnis, nehmen aber einem die Freude selber kreativ zu werden und dabei auch mal abzuschalten.


Das Ziel im Umgang mit einer Bilder-KI ist auch nicht das Selbermalen, sondern das Ziel ist es die Funktionsweisen der KI zu ergründen. So eine KI ist wie ein Openworldgame welches man erkundet, wo man sofort feststellt; die Spielwelt ist gegenüberder echten sehr eingeschränkt und die Interaktionsmöglichkeiten sind auch immer äußerst rudimentär.

Und genauso ist es mit der Bilder-KI - die KI ist erstmal dämlich - aber sie hat Funktinosweisen - manches geht und manches geht nicht und manches geht Überumwege - und genau das zu erforschen ist für mich das eigentlich spannende. - Aber einen Vorteil gegenüber einen Openworldspiel hat eine lernende KI. - Was gestern nicht ging - kann morgen plötzlich hinhauen, und ohne dass sich ein Entwickler darum gekümmert hat und jede Kleinigkeit mit einen Softwareupdate nachreichen muss. Im Gegensatz zu Spiele KI - lernen diese Bilder-KI durch die Interaktionen der Nutzer, genau deshalb dürfte der Zugang zu zu solchen KI's auch manchmal mit Absicht kostenlos. -Jeder Gast ist gleichzeitig ein unbezahlter KI-Trainer.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Weil die Ki nicht malen kann, was ich mir vorstelle.


Nun ja, jede KI muss zuerst einmal trainiert werden und wenn keiner damit anfängt, würden die KI's immer unbrauchbar bleiben. Ich finde aber die Frage spannend, wobei kann mir eine Bilder-KI behilflich sein. Wie muss ich formulieren, dass die KI mich "versteht." Aber der KI ist natürlich scheiß egal - ob sie den Nutzer versteht, dass kann sie auch nicht, denn es ist umgekehrt, der Nutzer muss die KI verstehen, um brauchbare Ergebnisse zu bekommen.

Ich habe also die Beschreibung meiner aus Feuer und Rauch geborenen Feuerhexe dutzende Male angepasst und mittlerweile schon ca. 350 mal generiert (bei Bearbeitungszeit von ca 5s geht das) - Bei höherer Anzahl der Ergebniss erkennt man dann an den Bildern immer mehr, wieviel davon Zufall ist und wo die hinterlegten Worte Einfluss hatten. Ich passe also die Formulierung fortlaufend an die Anforderung an.  Von den 350 Feuerhexen sind  ca 5 Ergebnisse erstaunlich beeindruckend geworden... Da die Feuerhexe erstmal nackt aus Feuer und Rauch entsteigt  und sich die Kleider erst danach auf dem Leib zaubert, konnte ich schon einige Worte entdecken, die von der KI nicht akzeptiert werden, zB die Worte "nackt" oder "Nippel". Alle Worte die mit Errormeldungen enden, weil Umfangreiche Wortfilter eingebaut sind, muss man vermeiden oder kreativ umgehen. Was es nicht unbedingt einfach macht gute Ergebnisse zu bekommen.
Für eine einzelne  Grafik  mit hohen Detailgrad die ich selbst zeichne oder male müsste ich je nach Detailgrad 10 - 50 std aufwenden  - 350 Versionen von einer Feuerhexe zu malen würde  also Jahre dauern... Ich lebe wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr lang genug um das schaffen zu können.

Man braucht trotzdem, auch wenn es per KI viel schneller geht Geduld und Justierungsarbeit damit die KI am Ende etwas so hinmalt, dass es die Vorstellung trifft oder gar übertrifft. -Meistens natürlich nicht, aber bis zur nächsten Version dauert es nur 5s und die paar Augenblicke - wo ich an der Formulierung feile. - Ich hab jedenfalls meinen Spaß bei diesen "Open-World-Spiel" mit rudimentären Funktionsumfang.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. Dezember 2022)

Ich kann Ki nicht beibringen Dinge künstlerisch zu sehen wie ich das vor dem künstlerischen Auge sehe. Definitionen unterscheiden sich nicht nur von Computer und Mensch sondern auch  von Mensch zu Mensch. Wenn du  auf ein Ergebnis kommen willst, reicht es zu sketchen da kommt der hohe Detailgrad garnicht vor. Die Ki kann man für Referenzen benutzen um Anhaltspunkte zu haben,  für Anatomie zb. wenn man die nicht beherscht.


----------



## HighEnd111 (16. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich kann Ki nicht beibringen Dinge künstlerisch zu sehen


Seh ich auch so und deshalb sind diese geposteten Bilder der KI auch nicht wirklich richtig am Platz in dem Thread.

Schließlich geht es hier um die Kunst der PCGH-User und nicht um die Kunst, die irgendeine KI auf "Befehl" eines PCGH-Users im Netz gefunden hat. Hier zählt selfmade!

Nehmt es mir nicht übel...


----------



## Acgira (5. Januar 2023)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glücksschweinchenausflug...  gemacht vor 5 Jahren... - aber wenn man noch etwas Glück bräuchte, kann man das jedes Jahr einmal ausdrucken und zum Jahreswechsel anmalen ...oder anmalen lassen.


----------

